# Franziskaner Hefe-weisse Dunkel



## Scroopter (15/7/12)

Hello, 

I was wondering if anyone knows the yeast strain they use in the Franziskaner Hefe-Weisse Dunkel? I had a couple the other night and they were delicious. 

cheers,


----------



## Scroopter (15/7/12)

Hello, 

I was wondering if anyone knows the yeast strain they use in the Franziskaner Hefe-Weisse Dunkel? I had a couple the other night and they were delicious. Im looking at doing an all grain, so Id be interested if anyone else has done a clone of this beer and what grain they used also. 

cheers,


----------



## vortex (15/7/12)

Would have thought Wyeast 3068 would be the one. Or close enough...


----------



## Nick JD (15/7/12)

Use Weyermann wheat and barley - makes a difference. 

Ever done a decoction?


----------



## warra48 (15/7/12)

I had some of this beer recently, and my feeling is it tasted more like they used WY3638, rather than the Weihanstephaner strain WY3068.

That's just a feeling, so if anyone has better knowledge, I'm more than happy to accept that.


----------



## Scroopter (15/7/12)

Ive done quite a few brews with the Wyeast 3068, and Im pretty sure it wasnt that one in the Franziskaner. 3068 has more bananary, fruity esters in it. The Franz was very smooth.


----------



## white.grant (15/7/12)

I quite like the franziskaner weizen, it's a lot different to Weihenstephan though, less in your face. It seems they use a "purebred" in house strain for primary fermentation (according to their website anyway) which is not readily identifiable. So I'd try the 3056 bavarian wheat blend which is a softer kind of wheat yeast. There are many variables in the ferment though, so if you nail it, I'd be happy to see the details.

cheers

Grant


----------



## Wolfy (15/7/12)

Some info about Spaten-Franziskaner Brau from the "_Brewing with Wheat_" book:
_Hefeweissbier_: single infusion @ 62C, no decoction, 70% wheat
OG 1.047 5.0% ABV 12 IBU
_Hefeweissbier Dunkel_:
OG 1.047 4.9% ABV 12 IBU

... but nothing I could find about yeast after a quick flick through, sorry.


----------



## Scroopter (15/7/12)

I'll keep looking; I'll post in here if I can find the name of the yeast they use. In the mean time, I may have to try and find one in the bottle and try stepping the yeast up...


----------



## Scroopter (15/7/12)

Scrap that; just read that they use a different yeast strain for bottle conditioning...


----------



## Weizguy (16/7/12)

warra48 said:


> I had some of this beer recently, and my feeling is it tasted more like they used WY3638, rather than the Weihanstephaner strain WY3068.
> 
> That's just a feeling, so if anyone has better knowledge, I'm more than happy to accept that.


+1
From my tasting, I agree with Warra. More complex than W3068. The last weizen I brewed with W3638 tasted quite like the Franziskaner (not the Dunkel) to me. The beer was fermented at 20C, in a temp controlled fridge.

I'm going back to experimenting with ferment temp with this yeast. Seems that the esters hang around longer with a cooler ferment, but more testing is required. I shall need to brew more soon.

One tip that might help too, is to reserve a litre or so of wort. Freeze it in a PET bottle, and thaw (maybe re-boil and chill) and add it as a bulk-prime. I feel you get a much smoother flavour and finer carbonation, FWIW.

Best of luck and please report back here with results, either way.

Les


----------

